# fishing wales uk



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi all wow youve put a section up for us foriegners! :lol: im off up the welsh coast to do a bit of fishing this weekend and im targeting cod :lol: :lol: gosh they go well with chips :lol: :lol: will post a full report and hopefully pics to :lol: :lol: tight lines lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Lincolnmoone (Nov 24, 2007)

must be abit cold


----------



## Lincolnmoone (Nov 24, 2007)

good luck by the way


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

MMM almost sounds japense...fishing for whales...mmmmmmmm whales


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

Lincolnmoone said:


> must be abit cold


   a wee bit chilly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Lonewolf

I would post a pick of one of your Cod as they would probably not know what a English or welsh cod looks like. Cod over here are Gropers.

Ian


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

here you go a welsh cod!


----------

